# Serious System Failure on 2 boxes



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

When I got my EDGE last month on its very first boot it came up with a system failure notification and that it would take 3 hours to repair. It took 10 minutes and worked just fine until last week when all of a sudden I lost a bunch of channels and no amount of rebooting would bring them back. So I decided to repeat the guided setup and the box went into a never ending loop of doing the guided setup again and again.

So TIVO said I need a new box and today I received a replacement and again on the very first boot up it failed with the same message about needing to repair the system for 3 hours. Again it only took about 10 minutes and then box came up. I have completed the setup and it is running fine now, but the failure on first boot has me concerned this is another dud and will die again just like the last one.

Wondering if I should insist on another EDGE being sent out or keep using this. The problem is each time I get a new box I lose recorded shows because so much of what we record is banned from being transferred in the TIVO management page.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Not exactly a ringing endorsement for anyone thinking about an Edge. 0DOWNEDGEC is available. I would cancel my Roamio and end up paying $15 month to own an Edge. But..I dont need a non working Edge.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

My Edge worked great, had it for about a month, sorry about your problem with the Edge.


----------

